# 3rd Bmag kill.



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

My son was with me tonite when we took this red at 240 yards. Entered the neck and exiyed the rear. Drt.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## anonymous21 (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice shooting. gotta like that kind of yardage and down range thump from a rim fire.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats! Nice shooting.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Now you're just showing off!

I can't wait to get mine...


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

wolverines said:


> Now you're just showing off!
> 
> *I can't wait to get mine*...


Me too!.......but, I am just learning!
My sister told me about a month ago that two attacked her dog when she was out walking on her property. She said one was sitting on top of the hill watching the whole thing. I told her what I thought! She said come out and shoot them all! I have been waiting for warmer weather to set out a trail cam and looks like next week will do. She sent a pic from her cell phone the other day coming up her driveway. Looks like a big black male?










I need a new motivation!


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

What rimfire ya using?

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

CMR said:


> What rimfire ya using?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


.17 Bmag


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

CMR said:


> What rimfire ya using?


I have other rim fires, but it would be the Winchester 94 .22 mag










or?.....the ar...during the day....of course!......(with a five round mag)










The Ruger .41 mag would be fun too!


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

wolverines said:


> Now you're just showing off!
> 
> I can't wait to get mine...


Yeah, a little. I thought I would post a few pics of what me and the kids like doing before the wife gets the income tax check back and we have to do what she likes doing. 

Do you think they have predator hunting in Jamaica? 

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Cabelas just had them on sale for $299 was that a good deal?


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Yeah, a little. I thought I would post a few pics of what me and the kids like doing *before the wife gets the income tax check back and we have to do what she likes doing*.
> 
> 
> Arkie,
> ...


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Fabner1 said:


> Seaarkshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, a little. I thought I would post a few pics of what me and the kids like doing *before the wife gets the income tax check back and we have to do what she likes doing*.
> ...


----------

